# I'm grateful for your help



## Mindlevery

Merhaba!

How does this sentence sound in Turkish?

*I'm grateful for your help!*

Is it something like:
"Yardımın için minnettarım!"

Maybe I am totally wrong, please correct me... Also if the grammar is okay, but it isn't used in daily speech. 
Thank you!


----------



## zorspas

It is totally true (also used commonly in daily speech) but this sentence addresses only one person, for plural "you" the clause has to be rephrased a little bit. 

Yardımınız için (size) minnettarım. (you: plural)
Yardımın için (sana) minnettarım.   (you: singular)


----------



## Mindlevery

Ooo, teşekkürler!

Now I only thought of first person singular, but it is helpful to know plural form also. 

"Sana" means "for you (singular), "size" means "for you (plural)", right?


----------



## zorspas

Mindlevery said:


> Ooo, teşekkürler!
> 
> Now I only thought of first person singular, but it is helpful to know plural form also.
> 
> "Sana" means "for you (singular), "size" means "for you (plural)", right?



Rica ederim.

I would say "sana : to you (singular)",  "size : to you (plural)"

And "for you : senin için(singular)", "for you : sizin için(plural)" 

Examples : 

_I am going to give this book *to you* : Bu kitabı *sana* vereceğim.

I would do everything *for you* : *Senin için* herşeyi yaparım.

_Here:
Yardım*ınız* için (size) minnettarım. (you: plural)        :   The underlined suffix gives the meaning of "your(plural)". 
Yardım*ın* için (sana) minnettarım.   (you: singular)              :   The underlined suffix gives the meaning of "your(singular)"

Yardım*ın* için (sana) minnettarım : I'm grateful (to you) for *your* help.


----------



## Mindlevery

Aaa, right, thank you! 
I should know about "for you" and "to you"...I already read about them, but seemingly I forgot...


----------



## pinkandbliss

"size" is plural form but at the same time is the formal word.

exm: 
"yardımınız için ( size) minnettarım" = plural and also kind (formal)
"yardımın   için (sana) minnettarım" = singular


----------



## zorspas

pinkandbliss said:


> "size" is plural form but at the same time is the formal word.
> 
> example:
> "yardımınız için ( size) minnettarım" = plural and also kind (formal)
> "yardımın   için (sana) minnettarım" = singular



Yes, that's right. I forgot to say that.


----------



## zorspas

Mindlevery said:


> Aaa, right, thank you!
> I should know about "for you" and "to you"...I already read about them, but seemingly I forgot...



You got a long way before you, it takes time .


----------



## Mindlevery

zorspas said:


> Yes, that's right. I forgot to say that.


 
Ok, I'm taking note! 
And yes, veeery long way before me!


----------



## Volcano

*You can also say 'Size teşekkür borçluyum' *


----------



## acemi

That's an interesting one Volcano, to me as a beginner the sentence construction is interesting with the location of the 'teşekkür'. 

size = to you 
teşekkür = thanks 
borçlu = indebted, beholden  
borçluyum = I am indebted 

In English we can say "I am indebted to you," as a kind and formal way of saying thanks very much, with the implication of it being something very important that was done.  
We might also say "Thanks, I am indebted to you."  
I am curious about the Turkish sentence construction and whether it equates to this translation. 
Is 'Teşekkür, size borçluyum.' incorrect? or just not how it is usually constructed? 

Would you ever say, 'Size borçluyum'  without the teşekkür. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> That's an interesting one Volcano, to me as a beginner the sentence construction is interesting with the location of the 'teşekkür'.
> 
> size = to you
> teşekkür = thanks
> borçlu = indebted, beholden
> borçluyum = I am indebted
> 
> In English we can say "I am indebted to you," as a kind and formal way of saying thanks very much, with the implication of it being something very important that was done.
> We might also say "Thanks, I am indebted to you."
> I am curious about the Turkish sentence construction and whether it equates to this translation.
> Is 'Teşekkür, size borçluyum.' incorrect? or just not how it is usually constructed?
> 
> Would you ever say, 'Size borçluyum'  without the teşekkür.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*I see you have a very similar saying with us.We might say 'Teşekkürler, size borçluyum.' also 'Size borçluyum', the common usage is 'Size teşekkür borçluyum'*


----------



## acemi

Thanks.  
Perhaps it is one that we have to learn as a phrase then, with the word order being a little different from expected. 

or perhaps I am missing something here...  
Is that the word order when you say more than simple thanks (teşekkür or teşekkürler ederim)?  

To help me understand better:  
If one was to add teşekkür to the original statement, where would it go in the sentence? 
Thanks, I am grateful for your help. 
Teşekkür, yardımın için minnettarım.  
or 
Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım.  

Hmmm.  
Yardımın için teşekkür  =  thanks for your help
?  

Sorry, I know I ask silly questions (about little details)...


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Thanks.
> Perhaps it is one that we have to learn as a phrase then, with the word order being a little different from expected.
> 
> or perhaps I am missing something here...
> Is that the word order when you say more than simple thanks (teşekkür or teşekkürler ederim)?
> 
> To help me understand better:
> If one was to add teşekkür to the original statement, where would it go in the sentence?
> Thanks, I am grateful for your help.
> Teşekkür, yardımın için minnettarım.
> or
> Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım.
> 
> Hmmm.
> Yardımın için teşekkür  =  thanks for your help
> ?
> 
> Sorry, I know I ask silly questions (about little details)...



*If we separate teşekkür ederim and teşekkürler from each other:

Teşekkür ederim is thank you.

Teşekkürler is thanks.

Thanks, I am grateful for your help. - Teşekkürler, size minnettarım.

Yardımın için teşekkürler. - Thanks for your help.*


----------



## acemi

Volcano said:


> *If we separate teşekkür ederim and teşekkürler from each other:
> 
> Teşekkür ederim is thank you.
> 
> Teşekkürler is thanks.
> 
> Thanks, I am grateful for your help. - Teşekkürler, size minnettarım.
> 
> Yardımın için teşekkürler. - Thanks for your help.*



Oh yes, of course...  

So is "*teşekkür borçluyum*" a phrase like "*Teşekkür ederim*"? 
At least if I think of it like that I am more likely to remember it. 
Can you use it on it's own without the 'to you"/"size" ? 

yardımın için teşekkür ederim


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Oh yes, of course...
> 
> So is "*teşekkür borçluyum*" a phrase like "*Teşekkür ederim*"?
> At least if I think of it like that I am more likely to remember it.
> Can you use it on it's own without the 'to you"/"size" ?
> 
> yardımın için teşekkür ederim



*Yes 'teşekkür borçluyum' is kinda teşekkür ederim, but it exactly means as you said 'I owe your thanks, I am indebted to you, I am grateful/thankful'

You can also say only 'Teşekkür ederim' without size (to you) as you used 'yardımın için teşekkür ederim'*


----------



## acemi

thanks 

teşekkür borçluyum


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> thanks
> 
> teşekkür borçluyum



*Teşekkür borçluyum, whom? 

You can say only 'teşekkür ederim' after all, but if you say only 'teşekkür borçluyum' it will sound odd.So it is better to say with size, 'size teşekkür borçluyum'
*


----------



## acemi

Ah, ok.  
That was my question: Can you use it on it's own without the 'to you"/"size" ? 

So then, back to understanding 'Size teşekkür borçluyum.' 

the full translation of 
Thanks, I am grateful for your help. 

Yardımın için minnettarım.  İ am grateful for your help. 

Would you have 
Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım 
?  

I asked this because, to me, it would seem that 
Thanks, I am indebted to you  -->  Teşekkürler, size borçluyum.  
rather than Size teşekkür borçluyum.


----------



## Mindlevery

I'm sorry for saying this, but Acemi, maybe you're overcomplicating this.
I mean, you were right when you said, that perhaps it is better to learn "Size teşekkür borçyulum" just as it is, as a full sentence or expression. 

At least I think so, and doing like that.

I think you cannot say "Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım"...
(Correct me if I am wrong )
"Teşekkürler, yardımın için minettarım" somehow also sounds better to me. 

By the way...everyone, we are very grateful for all your help!  *hugs*


----------



## acemi

Yes, i was trying to determine whether it is a phrase to learn 'as is' or a grammar point I am missing.  
I think i was not clear enough with my questions.  

It seems the answer is that it is a phrase as a whole. 

Thanks


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Ah, ok.
> That was my question: Can you use it on it's own without the 'to you"/"size" ?
> 
> So then, back to understanding 'Size teşekkür borçluyum.'
> 
> the full translation of
> Thanks, I am grateful for your help.
> 
> Yardımın için minnettarım.  İ am grateful for your help.
> 
> Would you have
> Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım
> ?
> 
> I asked this because, to me, it would seem that
> Thanks, I am indebted to you  -->  Teşekkürler, size borçluyum.
> rather than Size teşekkür borçluyum.



*I would say:

Thanks, I am grateful for your help - Teşekkürler, yardımınız için size minnettarım

Thanks, I am indebted to you - Teşekkürler, size minnettarım*


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> I'm sorry for saying this, but Acemi, maybe you're overcomplicating this.
> I mean, you were right when you said, that perhaps it is better to learn "Size teşekkür borçyulum" just as it is, as a full sentence or expression.
> 
> At least I think so, and doing like that.
> 
> I think you cannot say "Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım"...
> (Correct me if I am wrong )
> "Teşekkürler, yardımın için minettarım" somehow also sounds better to me.
> 
> By the way...everyone, we are very grateful for all your help!  *hugs*



*Yes, you are right."Yardımın için teşekkür minnettarım" does not sound ok."Teşekkürler, yardımın için minettarım" is ok and "Teşekkürler, yardımın için sana minettarım" is better...

"Teşekkürler, yardımınız için size minettarım" is more polite than "Teşekkürler, yardımın için sana minettarım"*


----------

